# Attaching 2x4 to cinder block walls..?



## Sivart37 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have cinder block walls with plaster covering them. I want to fur out the walls then drywall them. What is the best way to attach my 2x4s to the walls?


----------



## Service plumber (Nov 14, 2011)

Butt them up to the blocks and attach to floor and ceiling.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had very good luck with Tapcons...but you need to pre-drill every hole.


----------



## Sivart37 (Nov 24, 2011)

Service plumber said:


> Butt them up to the blocks and attach to floor and ceiling.


I'm going to lay them sideways because my rooms are small. How would I frame that?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Sivart37 said:


> I'm going to lay them sideways because my rooms are small. How would I frame that?


Don't!
Install them conventionally, vertically and the drywall installtion will go smoother.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Use steel hat track and rent a powder gun.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

If you don't know what you're doing, you'll blow out the block with one of those.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

tapcons


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

no matter how you decide to attach the wood to the walls,you should put a strip of foam,available in 50 foot rolls from the big box stores,behind the studs to make a capillary break,otherwise the moisture from the block will get into the wood,mold will follow.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

if room size is that important 2" makes a big difference? you ca use 1 1/2" metal studs and track. screw to track to under joists. shoot bottom track to floor using 3/4" nails and powder gun, #2 brown shots should be good, if you find them too powerful? just tap barrel of gun on floor a couple times will lower the power of shot. don't forget wood blocking where'er you'll be nailing? baseboard, door jambs, etc. use a good heavy bead of glue on each stud when hanging drywall and screw securely... studs might rattle closing doors. don't forget vapor barrier between basement walls and new walls. it wouldn't hut to cut some pieces of stud for fastening to plaster and stud for stiffening studs.

simple 25 gauge studs should do what you want, but be very careful as they can and will cut you deep and fast when cutting edges are very sharp! simple tin snips and screw gun is all you need and band aids.

good luck
coupe


----------

